# Football tips for today - over/under tips 28/08/2022



## wawbet (Aug 28, 2022)

SPAIN LA LIGAEspagnol vs Real Madridover 2.51.50NETHERLANDS EREDIVISIEVolendam vs Twenteover 2.51.50FINLAND KAKKONENJazz Pori vs Ilves Kissatover 2.51.30

1x2 tips                        https://www.wawbetting.com/2022/08/football-tips-today-1x2-tips.html

Both teams to score    https://www.wawbetting.com/2022/08/football-tips-today-both-teams-score.html


----------

